

Google Instant cannot be turned off.. - n_are_q

I've disabled it in preferences probably at least 4 times now, last time being just yesterday. Today I go to search for something, and sure enough it's back again. Check preferences - it's back on. Is anyone else as incredibly annoyed by this as I am?
======
zaidf
So stupidly annoying. I am still appalled that google instant was good nuff to
stick around.

I find it still breaking my back button, distracting my thought process among
other things. And like you said, I don't know why it keeps getting enabled
even though I could swear I'd disabled it.

------
noisysquid
Well if you aren't using google search for images or anything you could use
this instead: <https://encrypted.google.com/>

------
nametoremember
Google Instant is so annoying. I sometimes rephrase my search when looking at
the words in the current search results. Now the current search results
disappear when I am retyping.

I am not sure if that makes sense but Google Instant breaks the way I search.

------
mc
Workaround is to start an experiment. <http://www.google.com/experimental/>

------
adr_
Is this a security concern or a usability annoyance?

~~~
n_are_q
Google instant is where google shows you search results as you type, going
beyond auto completing your query. Some people like myself find that annoying,
and it's doubly annoying that google actually resets your preferences back to
what IT thinks is better for YOU.

